# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Zona

## Manneken Pis

Iemand zelf ervaring met zona? Een vriend van mij heeft *zona* zelf is hij er nogal luchtig over, maar volgens mij kan zona ook volgens die site die ik vond best heftig zijn?

----------

